# Looking for someone to move off grid with



## Haymaker (Sep 13, 2015)

Im a 36 yr old male looking for a group to join or start and move off grid with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Haymaker said:


> Im a 36 yr old male looking for a group to join or start and move off grid with.


Can we get some pictures of yourself before we commit, big boy? Maybe in a nice little loin cloth number and some leopard skin stiletto heels?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My Private Utopia : NPR


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The thread title does sound like an add in the lonely hearts club.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Jesse Ventura might take you in.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

welcome haymaker! don't mind comments, they are all bark and no bite.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm 32 and I like to travel. I like long walks on the beach even though I'm in a landlocked state with no beaches and I have a 8 month old puppy.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a 50 something male looking for a 20 something redhead with large !^%# and big hair. 
Unserious perverts need not apply.


----------



## Haymaker (Sep 13, 2015)

Ur all jokes to society


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

Haymaker said:


> Ur all jokes to society


Yet here you are...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Haymaker said:


> Ur all jokes to society


Is English your second language?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm ready, let's go baby!

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...41sTBhoHfIHPKthwPQAriJee1JBoNZpvsQphJCXn6BfRh

Sorry, just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> I'm ready, let's go baby!
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...41sTBhoHfIHPKthwPQAriJee1JBoNZpvsQphJCXn6BfRh
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't help myself.


Whew! I thought it was gonna be Rick Astley again.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This is a prepper site, not a dating/hook up site--


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would love to move in with you!! I hope you have a lot of closet space for all of my clothes.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Can we get some pictures of yourself before we commit, big boy? Maybe in a nice little loin cloth number and some leopard skin stiletto heels?


Slippy,that thought just scares the hell out of me!.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

You guys wonder why there is no fresh meat on this forum. You scare them off everytime.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You guys wonder why there is no fresh meat on this forum. You scare them off everytime.


Fresh meat? ...Interested in his proposal?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

No intro,trolling for a date I'd wager.......Note to OP,move out of moms house asap.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

UNO said:


> Fresh meat? ...Interested in his proposal?


What proposal, looking for a group is'nt a proposal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gee whiz guys, I'm trying to drink coffee here, but I can't 'cause I'm laughing too hard! :glee:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Haymaker said:


> Ur all jokes to society


and you want to be apart of it -you'll fit it just fine.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Haymaker, Most of us are crusty rough souls who love to chat but prefer to go home alone or to our life long lovers. I'd never consider just sharing a house, or even a property with someone who I hadn't known for years.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> I would love to move in with you!! I hope you have a lot of closet space for all of my clothes.
> View attachment 12806


Is this the guy who auctioned off the wedding gown on Ebay after his bride to be dumped him? He modelled the dress and took pics each day with more commentary...heheheheh, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry there Mr. Haymaker, We like to have new preppers join but it is kinda weird that you join and the first comment you make on the forum is ask who wants to move out in the woods with you..... Did you honestly think someone would just up and say " Sure, don't know you or what you may bring to the table but hell lets move out off grid together" Come on bud, gotta use a little common sense and let members get a feel for you. (no pun intended). Hang out, talk some prepping and then throw it out there. On the flip side,,I guess we should be happy he's not selling something.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sheepdog said:


> Sorry there Mr. Haymaker, We like to have new preppers join but it is kinda weird that you join and the first comment you make on the forum is ask who wants to move out in the woods with you..... Did you honestly think someone would just up and say " Sure, don't know you or what you may bring to the table but hell lets move out off grid together" Come on bud, gotta use a little common sense and let members get a feel for you. (no pun intended). Hang out, talk some prepping and then throw it out there. On the flip side,,I guess we should be happy he's not selling something.


This, I call constructive critism.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> What proposal, looking for a group is'nt a proposal.


Following the thread trend, other members may beg to differ. It sure does sound like he's proposing _something_.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

UNO said:


> Following the thread trend, other members may beg to differ. It sure does sound like he's proposing _something_.


ONO,,, If you're catching he may be pitching,,,, watch out for the fastballs....make him work for it.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> ONO,,, If you're catching he may be pitching,,,, watch out for the fastballs....make him work for it.


Have experience, eh?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

UNO said:


> Have experience, eh?


Nope,,,, I have no plans with a man.... Heck, at this point I'm more than satisfied with my lady friend who's probably a "keeper" but being the crusty old soul that I am I still prefer that she keep her own place.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

Ahh to be a crusty old soul. In time...


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

E harmony. Might work for you?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, A little more information would be nice. Here are some questions that come to mind. Are you looking for a companion or a group of people? Do you have a place in the woods or are you looking for someone with a place? What skills do you offer? Can you cook, garden, hunt, fish, sew, medical training? What do you know about preserving food for long term storage? What are of the country are you in? Do you want to relocate? Do you know anything about small engines? When did you last go hunting and were you successful? Are you new to being prepared? What have you prepared for?

The people on this forum can be a little intimidating, however, they know a lot of different things. Once you get to know them they really are a nice group. Pull up a chair and do some reading and participate in some threads. By the way, I am the crazy Auntie that you were warned about.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Hello, A little more information would be nice. Here are some questions that come to mind. Are you looking for a companion or a group of people? Do you have a place in the woods or are you looking for someone with a place? What skills do you offer? Can you cook, garden, hunt, fish, sew, medical training? What do you know about preserving food for long term storage? What are of the country are you in? Do you want to relocate? Do you know anything about small engines? When did you last go hunting and were you successful? Are you new to being prepared? What have you prepared for?
> 
> The people on this forum can be a little intimidating, however, they know a lot of different things. Once you get to know them they really are a nice group. Pull up a chair and do some reading and participate in some threads. By the way, I am the crazy Auntie that you were warned about.


Yep, she's that Crazy Auntie but smarter than me. She knows what questions to ask.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Most people don't just run off and shack in with complete strangers. Just sayin. I mean, a dinner and a movie first would be a good a start.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess we all get lonely sometimes.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Just to be clear, I DO NOT want to run off with anyone or any group. I like my home and the people that are in it. An occasional visitor is nice but....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Just to be clear, I DO NOT want to run off with anyone or any group. I like my home and the people that are in it. An occasional visitor is nice but....


I was addressing the OP not our dear old auntie.

Speaking of which, he musta found a chum who isnt a joke to society. He hasnt posted again.

I love that statement. It shows the depth to which dependence on the government has been rooted. The type that just knows how to survive intrinsically and didnt need any training education and equipment.

Sounds like he was looking for a place to hang outside of his moms basement.

Am i being cynical? He must be a "vibe" guy. You know the kind, the ones with no skills or drive to work and learn but just knows everything and therefore is a pure pleasure to do everything for.


----------



## Haymaker (Sep 13, 2015)

Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Haymaker if you had started with that introduction you would have had a much warmer welcome. Of course excluding the immature idiot part.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


That certainly clears things up.

I am a bit curious about this "extreme hunting" that you do, can you tell us more about it?

Thanks

Your friend,

Slip


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


Gee, was it something we said?

You know what would have helped? Had you simply posted an intro so that you could have told us a little about yourself. Then, you could have worded your desire to join a group just a little differently.

Still, that you are an extreme hunter is a definite no-go. Extremes are on the endangered species list and have been so for years. Anyone who would shoot a defenseless extreme is not welcomed in my group.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Your title says "someone" and the body of your statement says "group". So already you're not telling our group a factful story. And yes, yes i do sometimes live in my Mom's basement. Except, she and my Father are deceased, I inherited the house and it was not sellable in the condition it was in. So I decided to renovate and keep it to live in. The work progresses as I have time to work on it, like today.

I kinda chuckled when i saw the "extreme hunter" thing too. Once saw an advertisement on my way to work for a company called "Extreme Windows and Doors" and thought how many potential customers that title probably chased away.

So I went a little further and wiki searched extreme hunting, did not really find anything except a suggestion that it is hunting that is being made more dangerous than it needs to be, so not really adding anything to the end result, just more effort to be injured or killed in the process. Oh, and they made a video game out of it.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Extreme hunting....LMFAO. One of the dumber things I have heard. Hey, there's a bunch of us here that did that...some still do. RPD comes to mind, he did it in Vietnam, others have done it all over the world...But anyways, best wishes on your group date stud. 

Hey Slippy... You get 3 extreme hunt gamer points for every pike kill. LOL


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

You from north or south of I-4 there Haymaker?


----------



## Haymaker (Sep 13, 2015)

Im just 45 min south of i10


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy whispers so as not to embarrass the young extreme hunter....(Pssst, Haymaker! Yeah, you...check out A Watchman's Introduction, that's how you do it!)
:encouragement:


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well that was informative.
hehehehe


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Slippy whispers so as not to embarrass the young extreme hunter....(Pssst, Haymaker! Yeah, you...check out A Watchman's Introduction, that's how you do it!)
> :encouragement:


Yea, that was one of the better introductions I have seen.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You guys wonder why there is no fresh meat on this forum. You scare them off everytime.


What am I? Chopped liver? I don't scare that easy... 'course I'm not looking for a date, either!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, extreem hunting, hunter or hunted?
When the game is armed with an ak, akm, ak74, sks, rpk, rpd, pkm, svd, dhsk, rpg and a bunch of b40's.
Or was he refering to some video game like my kid plays?
don't ask me what they are, can't watch them, they trigger a migraine headache.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

haymaker said:


> ur all jokes to society


yes we are, many of us.
But this joke is well prepared, and has been for a long time.
Our (personal) group is mostly family with a few long time trusted friends, i mean decades of friendship.
All are preppers at various levels.
My brother is a general practitioner and a prepper of 20 plus years.
His wife is an er nurse of 20+ years.
The others range with a minimum of 10 years of prepping to 30+.
All men are prior military, combat arms.
More than half are leo's or retired leo's.
Yes we are jokes that are prepared and that's no joke.

I should add, no one is going to take in some unknown, would you?
If you tried to get in post SHTF, you would be shot on the spot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, extreem hunting, hunter or hunted?
> When the game is armed with an ak, akm, ak74, sks, rpk, rpd, pkm, svd, dhsk, rpg and a bunch of b40's.
> Or was he refering to some video game like my kid plays?
> don't ask me what they are, can't watch them, they trigger a migraine headache.


You are quite correct. I bet there would be a lot of Realtree wearing alleged macho guys too afraid to go in the woods if the animals could shoot back.

That is why I support the right to arm bears.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


Haymaker, read your thread title again - "Looking for *someone *to move off the grid with." Sorry, but you opened Pandora's box!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


example of someone who can not get along with others and would never be a desirable candidate for a survival group. A person with this kind of attitude would cause all sorts of problems and end up getting people killed. You would need a thicker skin than this to be able to work closely in a group with others who you depend on for your survival.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Haymaker said:


> Im a 36 yr old male looking for a group to join or start and move off grid with.


Haymaker, might want to hang on to my contact info. I could be your Man. Only time will tell. My wife is always looking for someone to move ME off the grid with.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Extreme hunting!? Oh geeze. Why didn't you say so in the first place! I mean damn boy! I say nobody does that anymore. It's just too extreme. You must be one tough mother. 

I use the word extreme to describe unpleasant things normally. Like extreme flatulance. Or extreme B.O. But that's just me. 

Now, radical, there's a word. A radical hunter. That just rings a whole new way these days.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to hunt naked. That's extreme, right?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Haymaker said:


> Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


Which one? I belong to a bunch that has SHTF in the name. Whenshtf, SHTFforum, Shtfmovement, and others of that nature. I haven't found your user name in the member lists there, unless you were Hayshaker62 who was banned.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


"I'm sorry I didn't get to the website sooner to welcome you," I lied, still chuckling over Slippy's first comment...


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I used to hunt naked. That's extreme, right?


I'd think in your case you may find fishing naked would be more productive since you've already got the pole. Just tie a string to it and go dangling for a largemouth.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I'd think in your case you may find fishing naked would be more productive since you've already got the pole. Just tie a string to it and go dangling for a largemouth.


Who needs string when you already have the worm? Now that's some extreme fishing.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Can we get some pictures of yourself before we commit, big boy? Maybe in a nice little loin cloth number and some leopard skin stiletto heels?





Haymaker said:


> Just to let you know im a certified firefighter and farmer thats also an extreme hunter. I said i was looking for a group not a date. The rest of you are the low lifes that live in your mothers basement and still on the tit that shouldn't be allowed to have internet privileges yet. I live in the forest in central Florida and married for 5 yrs now. It said looking for a group so that means most of you cant even read so you never left your moms basement to even graduate high school. Best of luck to you all ill just go back to shtf website they dont act like in mature idiots over there.


OK then we don't need your picture. But if we are going off grid can we get a picture of your wife?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

jimrose said:


> OK then we don't need your picture. But if we are going off grid can we get a picture of your wife?


Oh, that's COLD.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Just a few notes after skimming this topic:

1) So...many...burns
2) If you can't take a joke, you're going to have a hard time fitting in here.
3) Wording is everything on an internet forum.
4) I'm so glad I don't come with a built-in pole.
5) I'm also so glad I grew up with rough-around-the-edges family.
6) LOL


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Can we get some pictures of yourself before we commit, big boy? Maybe in a nice little loin cloth number and some leopard skin stiletto heels?





James m said:


> I used to hunt naked. That's extreme, right?





FoolAmI said:


> Oh, that's COLD.


I never asked him to do something I would not do. My avatar is a picture of my beautiful wife. Ps it took me all day to figure out how to put her picture on my avatar. Been working on it for hours.


----------



## daz01 (Oct 7, 2015)

Myself and my partner and kids are looking for a piece of land in portugal to go off-grid (while we save) . Whats your reason for wanting to be self sufficient if u dnt mind me asking?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

daz01 said:


> Myself and my partner and kids are looking for a piece of land in portugal to go off-grid (while we save) . Whats your reason for wanting to be self sufficient if u dnt mind me asking?


Welcome daz01, I think..... but if you want to join in the fun post your own intro thread as per the rules. Then.... stand up straight, don't blink, and fire away with questions....... carefully worded though cause we might fire back.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Most people don't just run off and shack in with complete strangers. Just sayin. I mean, a dinner and a movie first would be a good a start.


course theyndo! it's called enlisting in the Army or Marine Corpse


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The answer is no. No one here will take you in. Do it yourself. Build it yourself. Take people in that you know and trust. For all we know, you are a 14yo Muslim girl, living in Bangkok, who chose spamming forums as a preferable job to whoring yourself out to old Russian pedophiles with smoking fetishes.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And still unanswered, what the foxtrot is "extreme hunting" 

You say we can't read, because we are "in mature" isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? 

Wild accusations coming from someone returning to a website full of prepubescent wannabes to escape crusty old codgers, war vets, doctors, nurses, cops, etc. with a twisted sense of humor. 

My best advice: learn when to shut the foxtrot up and listen. Unless you are really a pencil neck keyboard warrior popping zits and Xanax to ease the anxiety of going outside, you probably actually believe yourself to be some kind of badass. There is ALWAYS someone bigger and badder than you. I'd stake money the women of this site would mop the floor with your face, take your shoes and send you crying home to mommy about your black eye.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I know I'm new here...but.....

We can "Extreme" hunt, that's cool, just don't bite down to hard on the meat fragments at chow due to bone shards and metalish kinda stuff. Gonna need an Extreme Dentist if you do.

Certified Farmer. Awesome everyday of the week!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe it's like this?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok, I'm sorry, but this is too awesome not to share. 
It's just a link to a Google search. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=spe...QPF&biw=360&bih=559#tbm=isch&q=spots+Naz+meme


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

See this is why we can't have nice things, everybody gets all up in..... oh wait did you say wife? Ya we are gonna need to see some pics of her while extreme hunting so that we know how to best assign your group.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Haymaker said:


> Im a 36 yr old male looking for a group to join or start and move off grid with.


Adam4Adam - Free online dating & hookup, gay, chat, cam


----------



## krusty (Oct 7, 2015)

James m said:


> I used to hunt naked. That's extreme, right?


I bet the squirrels loved you! LMAO


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

krusty said:


> I bet the squirrels loved you! LMAO


Now, now, Mr. krusty...... you just might fit in real well here. It takes a little thicker skin, and the ability to find a little humor in our worldviews.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Extreme hunting in my mind would be hunting a bear with a spear, and that is just ....


----------

